# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Ценителям русского языка

## dominiko

Я, конечно, не специалист по русскому языку. Но просто как говорящий на нем имею право высказаться (всё-таки считаю себя носителем русского языка).
Не кажется ли вам, что мы пачкаем русские слова, придавая им совершенно иной, искаженный смысл.
К примеру, слово "голубой" как синоним слова "гомосексуалист".
А ведь само слово "голубой" каким прекрасным было. А теперь нет. Его стыдно произносить. Стыдно носить голубую футболку даже.
Прекрасный детский мультик советских времен "Голубой щенок" как-то  иначе теперь воспринимается.
А слово "розовая" в значении "лесбиянка"?  
Разве в английском языке употребляют слово "голубой" в значении "гомосексуалист"?  Ответьте, пожалуйста, те, кто знает.
============================================
Далее, совершенно по-дурацки мы втолкнули три  разных значения в одно слово "член"  ::      Первое значение: представитель какой-либо общности, второе значение: конечность, третье значение: половой орган мужчины.
Был я однажды на тренинге "Развитие ассоциаций". Так тамошний тренер сразу извинился перед участниками и предупредил: "Наш тренинг полусексуальный. Так как мы целых два дня будем говорить о членах (ассоциаций).
============================================ 
Если у кого-то тоже есть подобные примеры, давайте обсудим вместе.
Если кого-то устраивает подобное положение вещей, тоже сообщите, пожалуйста, почему именно устраивает.

----------


## bad manners

> А ведь само слово "голубой" каким прекрасным было. А теперь нет. Его стыдно произносить.

 Если Вам стыдно, то о чём тут говорить. Это уже не к кому-то вопрос, а к Вам.   

> Стыдно носить голубую футболку даже.

 А под голубым небом не стыдно находиться? Джинсы, я так полагаю, Вам тоже невозможно одеть -- так как голубые джинсы плохи из-за гомосексуального цвета, а чёрные джинсы плохи из-за того, что гомосексуалы их любят носить.   

> А слово "розовая" в значении "лесбиянка"?

 Да где Вы вообще все эти слова с такими идиотскими значениями слышите? Вот уж действительно, "не читайте перед обедом советских газет".   

> Разве в английском языке употребляют слово "голубой" в значении "гомосексуалист"?  Ответьте, пожалуйста, те, кто знает.

 Нет, но вопрос не так прост. В британском английском, слово "blue" имеет несколько любопытных значений, например: "indecent, pornographic (a blue film)", "a person who has represented a university in a sport, esp. Oxford or Cambridge", "colloq. usu.  derog.  a favoured person; a favourite".    

> Далее, совершенно по-дурацки мы втолкнули три  разных значения в одно слово "член"      Первое значение: представитель какой-либо общности, второе значение: конечность, третье значение: половой орган мужчины.

 Полнейшая калька с латинского. Аналогичная парадигма в английском и многих других европейских языках (от слова "membrum" = "конечность"). Не нужно всюду какую-то особенную глупость у своих русских предков усматривать (почему-то русские это делают с особенным усердием, а различные чухонские и прочие лимитрофные друзья им в этом с не меньшим усердием помогают).   

> Если кого-то устраивает подобное положение вещей, тоже сообщите, пожалуйста, почему именно устраивает.

 А какое именно это положение? Что свора идиотов придумывет какие-то немыслимые значения словам и все говорящие по-русски должны немедленно умереть от стыда? Ну и пусть их.

----------


## net surfer

А какова цель обсуждения? Понять почему это происходит, остановить этот пагубный процесс, опрос общественного мнения или что-то ещё? 
Лично мне это не очень нравится, но ещё меньше нравится когда используют "кальки" в случаях когда есть русские аналоги (например: толерантный, приватный вместо терпимый, частный) или когда звОнят, одевают (что-то), ложат и тп. Ну что тут поделаешь, необразованные люди были есть и будут. Надо просто толерантнее к этому относиться  ::   
Как говорится, зачем использовать иностранное слово фаервол когда есть хорошее русское слово бранднауэр  ::

----------


## BETEP

> Разве в английском языке употребляют слово "голубой" в значении "гомосексуалист"?  Ответьте, пожалуйста, те, кто знает.

 Некогда я слышал теорию о происхождении этого феномена в русском языке. Как говориться, за что купил за то и продаю. Были определённые бары, дискотеки и т.п. в которых геи "клеили" друг друга и были характерные фразы что-то вроде "Уйди противный". Одной из таких фраз была: "I'm blue" в значении "мне скучно", что можно перевести и как "я голубой".

----------


## Propp

Не знаю, не знаю... Вот все говорят, что слово "голубой" приобрело такое значение годах в 70-х 80-х. Но я однажды был на выставке "Москва—Берлин" и видел карикатуру Кукрыниксов на "голубую дивизию" (дивизию из немецких аристократов), нарисованную в 1943 году. Там были изображены офицеры на высоких каблуках, в помаде, в париках и с пудренницами.   

> Как говорится, зачем использовать иностранное слово фаервол когда есть хорошее русское слово бранднауэр

 *брандмауэр*
Чё, нерусский чтоли?  ::  
А ещё *прайс-лист* вместо *прейскуранта*. 
НЕ-НА-ВИ-ЖУ!!!!

----------


## bad manners

> Но я однажды был на выставке "Москва—Берлин" и видел карикатуру Кукрыниксов на "голубую дивизию" (дивизию из немецких аристократов), нарисованную в 1943 году. Там были изображены офицеры на высоких каблуках, в помаде, в париках и с пудренницами.

 "Голубая дивизия" была однюдь не немецкой. А была она испанской, с весьма любопытными "воинами" (лучше всего у них получалось воевать со своими немецкими братьями по оружию).

----------


## net surfer

> Как говорится, зачем использовать иностранное слово фаервол когда есть хорошее русское слово бранднауэр
> 			
> 		  *брандмауэр*
> Чё, нерусский чтоли?

 Сорри, то есть извени, опечатался  ::

----------


## dominiko

Ну, хорошо. Вы были очень убедительны, Bad Manners, к слову "голубой" нет никаких претензий, это слово чистое и никем не опоганенное.  Не буду спорить, ибо каждый мне может сказать: "Мужик, не суди по себе! Если у тебя комплексы, это не значит, что у всех комплексы". (А у меня действительно есть некоторый комплекс перед тем как сказать: "Я люблю голубой цвет".)
========================================== 
Я хотел бы вот о чём попросить вас всех. Не затруднит ли вас написать (каждому) свой рейтинг самых любимых книг художественного и научно-популярного жанра (по пять книг в каждом жанре)? 
Итак, начну с себя   
Художественный: 1. "Понедельник начинается в субботу" (братьев Стругацких)
                            2. "Чайка Джонатан Ливингстон" (Ричард Бах)
                            3. "Алхимик" (Пауло Коэльо)
                            4. "Мастер и Маргарита" (М. Булгаков)
                            5. "Двенадцать стульев" (И. Ильф. Е. Петров)  
Научно-популярный:
1. Учение Дона Хуана (эпопея Карлоса Кастанеды)
2. Мудрость песков (книга Ошо о суфизме)
3. Шри Ауробиндо или Путешествие сознания (Сатпрем)
4. Беседы с Богом (Нил Доналд Уолш)
5. Древняя Русь и Великая степь (Л. Гумилев)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Очень надеюсь, что каждый из вас напишет свой список.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
P.S.  Я опять насчет терминов...   В фильмах очень часто используется словосочетание "заняться любовью". Но ведь это нонсенс. Любовью невозможно заниматься, можно заняться сексом или чем-либо еше, но любовь - это высокое духовное чувство. Мне кажется, что данное словосочетание неправильно употребляется.
Что скажете, многоуважаемые аналитики?

----------


## chaika

О голубом - интересно. У нас «голубых» называют «весёлыми», то-есть gays. Итак, у вас слово голубой приобрело негативный оттенок, а у нас gay тоже. Никто здесь не скажет gay person, когда хочет говорить о веселом человеке. 
С другой стороны у нас с вами языки родные. У нас много слов у которых два значения, одно нормальное а другое с сексуальном оттенком. Например, у нас слово cock (курица мужского пола а также «член»), а у вас то же с словом «петух». А это откуда??  
Полагаю что во всех языках есть слова-табу, и поэтому народ просто как или иначе передает значение другим словам.

----------


## Milanya1

> Полагаю что во всех языках есть слова-табу, и поэтому народ просто как или иначе передает значение другим словам.

 А называется это явление “эвфемизм” и существует, вероятно, во многих, если не во всех, языках. 
ЧТО ТАКОЕ ЭВФЕМИЗМ...  
Если мы обратимся к словарям, то найдем там такие трактовки этого термина: 
Словарь Ожегова: 
ЭВФЕМИЗМ 
(книжн.). Слово или выражение, заменяющее другое, неудобное для данной обстановки или грубое, непристойное, напр. «уснул последним сном» вместо «умер», «неумён» вместо «глуп». 
Большой Энциклопедический словарь: 
ЭВФЕМИЗМ 
(от греч. euphemia воздержание от неподобающих слов),
непрямое, смягченное выражение вместо резкого («полный» вместо «толстый») или нарушающего нормы приличия.  
ЭВФЕМИЗМ, (греч.  – от  «хорошо» и  «говорю»), стилистически нейтральное слово или выражение, употребляемое вместо синонимичной языковой единицы, которая представляется говорящему неприличной, грубой или нетактичной; эвфемизмы нередко вуалируют, маскируют суть явления; например: скончаться вместо умереть, говорить неправду вместо врать, либерализация цен вместо повышение цен, изделие (об атомной бомбе). 
В отличие от обычной лексики, эвфемизмы чрезвычайно чувствительны к общественным оценкам тех или иных явлений как «приличных» и «неприличных». С этим связана историческая изменчивость статуса эвфемизма: то, что представляется удачным эвфемистическим наименованием одному поколению, в следующих поколениях может расцениваться как несомненная и недопустимая грубость, требующая эвфемистической замены. Такова, например, история франц. garce и fille: garce в древности – всего лишь соответствие женского рода к gars «парень, юноша», затем – эвфемистическое обозначение шлюхи, вскоре, однако, начавшее осознаваться как грубость и замененное в этой функции словом fille (в одном из его значений), которое в современном французском языке перестало быть эвфемизмом и является элементом бранной лексики. Сходная картина – в истории славянских обозначений этого понятия: рус. курва (ср. также укр., белор., болг. курва, чеш. kurva, польск. kurwa) первоначально значило «курица», затем стало употребляться в качестве эвфемистической замены грубых слов, обозначающих распутную женщину (ср. франц. cocotte первоначально «курочка», затем – «женщина легкого поведения»).   http://www.krugosvet.ru/articles/69/100 ... 6960a1.htm

----------


## BETEP

> О голубом - интересно. У нас «голубых» называют «весёлыми», то-есть gays. Итак, у вас слово голубой приобрело негативный оттенок, а у нас gay тоже. Никто здесь не скажет gay person, когда хочет говорить о веселом человеке.

 У нас есть слово 'miiksts' которое переводится как 'мягкий', но к 'голубым' оно относится только в контексте и пока не преобрело такого особого негативного оттенка.   

> Например, у нас слово cock (курица мужского пола а также «член»), а у вас то же с словом «петух». А это откуда??

 Я знаю, что слово "петух" из тюремной лексики и что-то близкое по значению к "голубой".

----------


## dominiko

Слово "петух" из тюремной лексики ближе к слову "педераст", чем к слову "гомосексуалист". Педераст, по-моему, тот, кто в гомосексуализме выполняет роль женщины. Петухом на зоне называют морально опущенного мужчину, который ради самосохраниения вынужден продавать свое тело своим же сокамерникам-мужчинам.  И странно, что для обозначения этого убожества выбрали слово "петух". Ведь петух в природе очень боевая птица, с типичными замашками самца-драчуна, пртчем с сильной сексуальной энергетикой.
Все-таки зэки-уголовники дураки, что не умеют пользоваться терминами.
Но когда мы, образованные люди, совершаем те же ошибки...  Мне это становится непонятным.

----------


## Alex_Ivanov

> Слово "петух" из тюремной лексики ближе к слову "педераст", чем к слову "гомосексуалист". Педераст, по-моему, тот, кто в гомосексуализме выполняет роль женщины.

 А по-моему, никакой разницы. В медицине соответствующее половое отклонение называется "педерастия", и там не уточняется, кто какую роль при этом выполняет.  
Что касается засорения русского языка, я бы еще отметил тенденцию давать должностям иностранные названия для придания веса. У нас теперь каждый секретарь - менеджер, а каждый вахтер - администратор.   ::   Это, видимо, в том числе и от незнания иностранных языков...

----------


## Propp

Уборщик — оператор мануального клиринга. 
А "педерастия" это из греческого. Это когда мальчиков любят. Любить-то можно и взрослых мужиков и пожилых.

----------


## Nuta

Привет, всем.
Знаете, мне кажется тема обсуждения очень интересной. Но я хочу обсудить еще очень интересную для меня тему, надеюсь, кому-то еще она тоже покажется интересной.
Я учусь в Лингвистическом Институте, поэтому постоянно изучаю стилистику, языкознание и постоянно мы изучаем какие-то явления в языке. Но еще со времен школы меня интересует такое явление в русском языке, как тавтология. В том числе, употреблени ее в русском языке.  *Тавтология* (греч. происхожд.) - 1) использование близких по значению слов в одном предложении или словосочетании, не прибавляющих ничего нового к общему смыслу этого предложения или словосочетания (например, "истинная правда", "вернее верного"); 2) логический круг (ошибка) в определении какого-либо понятия (например, когда два понятия определяются через друг друга или когда некоторое понятие определяется через себя самого); 3) тождественно-истинные высказывания (логические законы). 
Например.
Как вы считаете, правомерно ли употреблять на телевидении, в печати и вообще в грамотном(!) разговоре такие выражения, как
- памятник старины 
Ведь памятник - это уже указывает на то, что он олицетворяет что-то старое, ведь мало кому устанавливают памятники прижизни. Сколько я спрашивала у людей, компетентных в этой области, то мне всегда говорили довольно разные вещи. Кто-то говорил, что раньше дикторов на телевидении за такие ошибки увольняли, а сейчас любую газету откроешь - там это на каждом шагу. Так правомерно ли это считать ошибкой? Или это уже норма в современном Русском Языке? 
Такой же вопрос и к таким выражениям, как
- патриот Родины
-Кокосовый орех (кокос - уже орех)
-Молодая девушка
-старая бабушка 
Девушка и бабушка, я имею в виду не "статус", а положение в обществе. Ведь девушка, уже подразумевается, что она молодая, а бабушка, соответственно - старая. 
- близкие родственники 
Вот такой у меня вопрос.  ::  
Можно ли это употреблять в речи? Считается ли это ошибкой?
Я уверена, что написав на вступительном сочинении одно из таких выражений, человека могут спокойно "срезать". Можно ли доказать преподавателям, что это новые веяния языка? 
Если кто-нибудь может высказаться по этому поводу, я буду очень рада услышать ваши рассуждения. Пгтому что эта тема для меня действительно очень интересна, надеюсь, вам будет что сказать. 
Спасибо заранее всем!  ::

----------


## net surfer

Я, конечно, не филолог, у меня образование даже не гуманитарное, не говоря о том, что в школе по русскому было 3   ::  
Но то что ты написала, встречается постоянно. С родственниками, правда, не совсем понятно, родственники могут быть и близкими и дальними (вплоть до 7 вода на киселе), тут лично я никакой проблемы не вижу. Меня больше смущает выражение "не совсем уверен", по-моему можно быть либо уверенным либо нет, как можно быть не совсем уверенным я не представляю, хотя это употребляется достаточно часто. Для разговорного языка, по-моему, это не проблема. Лично мне это уши не режет как "ложить", "звОнят" и т.п.

----------


## bad manners

> памятник старины

 Памятник Защитникам Отечества (которые могут быть нашими современниками).   

> Ведь памятник - это уже указывает на то, что он олицетворяет что-то старое

 Нет. Памятник старины -- это памятник старому как таковому (например, архитектуре). Памятник Героям (например) -- это памятник не чему-то старому, а именно героям, "старость" здесь вторична.   

> - патриот Родины

 Глупость.   

> -Кокосовый орех (кокос - уже орех)

 Тут, скорее всего, работает аналогия. Грецкий орех, земляной орех...    

> -Молодая девушка

 "Девушка" изначально означет "человек женского пола, половозрелый, но не имевший в своей жизни сексуальных контактов". Потом это стало что-то вроде "ни разу не бывшая замужем". А сейчас уже близко к "не имеющая детей". К возрасту не относится, хотя обычно коррелирует.   

> -старая бабушка

 "Бабушка" = "имеющая внуков". Что вполне возможно в возрасте до сорока лет, тогда можно будет сказать "молодая бабушка". А про бабушку в восемьдесят можно сказать и "старая".    

> - близкие родственники

 Родители, дети, сестры, братья. Сравните с кузинами и кузенами.   

> Можно ли доказать преподавателям, что это новые веяния языка?

 Из вышеприведённого, только "патриот Родины" является тавтологией. "Патриот России (Германии, Ирландии, и т.д)" -- вполне приемлимо.

----------


## net surfer

> ПАТРИОТ, а, м. 
> 1. Человек, проникнутый патриотизмом. Истинный п. 
> 2. перен., чего. Человек, преданный интересам какогон. дела, глубоко привязанный к чемун. П. своего завода. 
> | ж. патриотка, и.

 Судя по этому определению, "патриот родины" звучит не так уж и нелепо.
Например: Я патриот своей родины.

----------


## BETEP

> *Тавтология* (греч. происхожд.) - 1) использование близких по значению слов в одном предложении или словосочетании, не прибавляющих ничего нового к общему смыслу этого предложения или словосочетания (например, "истинная правда", "вернее верного"); 2) логический круг (ошибка) в определении какого-либо понятия (например, когда два понятия определяются через друг друга или когда некоторое понятие определяется через себя самого); 3) тождественно-истинные высказывания (логические законы).

 Тавтология очень полезна потому что она акцентирует определённые моменты и разрешает возможные разночтения. Это один из обычных приёмов при написании различных юридических документов.   

> Как вы считаете, правомерно ли употреблять на телевидении, в печати и вообще в грамотном(!) разговоре такие выражения, как - памятник старины

 Кто вам сказал, что телевидение и печать являются образцами грамотности!? Пообщайтесь с местными англичанами и они обругают за безграмотность большинство своих газет. 
По слову памятник можно только догадываться был ли он сделан несколько веков назад или поставлен вчера на месте, где закопана любимая Жучка.   

> Кто-то говорил, что раньше дикторов на телевидении за такие ошибки увольняли, а сейчас любую газету откроешь - там это на каждом шагу. Так правомерно ли это считать ошибкой?

 Во-первых за текст отвечает редактор, а диктор только его произности; во-вторых если компания хочет выглядеть грамотной, то её право позаботиться об этом, но другим могёть быть абсалютна пофигу.   

> Такой же вопрос и к таким выражениям, как
> - патриот Родины
> -Кокосовый орех (кокос - уже орех)
> -Молодая девушка
> -старая бабушка

 *патриот Родины*
Ну не скажите! Я несколько раз встречал патриотов чужой родины. Не знаю, что делают с людьми в Америке.  ::   *Кокос*
Это надо с ботаникаи обсудить. Возможно это сленг.  *Молодая девушка*
А разве не может быть "старая девушка", "вечная девушка" или в конце концов "молодая недевушка"?  ::   *старая бабушка*
Так молодая недевушка вполне может стать нестарой бабушкой.  ::   *близкие родственники*
А бывают ещё и дальние родственники. Кроме того обычно в законодательстве детально описывается кто входит в круг близких родственников.   

> Можно ли это употреблять в речи?

 Порой даже очень нужно. Как я уже говорил, особенно в инструкциях и юриспруденции.   

> Считается ли это ошибкой?

 Смотря где? Возможно когда вам нужно кратко изложить ситуацию подбные обороты перегружают слушателя, но если вы хотите обратить внимание на какую-то деталь то почему нет. (Слово ошибка на мой взгляд здесь вообще неуместно)

----------


## bad manners

> Например: Я патриот своей родины.

 Слово "своей" всё меняет. "Своя Родина" = "Россия (Китай, Украина, и т.д.)". Можно сказать "патриот своей новой Родины" (о Бжежинском, например). Наконец, можно сказать "патриот своей великой (никчёмной) Родины". Говорить просто "патриот Родины" -- глупость, потому что, например, словарь Даля даёт такое определение: 
"ПАТРИОТ, патриотка, любитель отечества, ревнитель о благе его, отчизнолюб, отечественник или отчизник. Патриотизм м. любовь к отчизне. Патриотический, отчизненный, отечественый, полный любви к отчизне." 
Так как слово нерусского происхождения, можно взять Merriam Webster: 
Etymology: Middle French patriote compatriot, from Late Latin patriota, from Greek patriOtEs, from patria lineage, from patr-, patEr father
: one who loves his or her country and supports its authority and interests  
Как видите, слово "родина (отчизна, отечество)" нераздельно связано со словом "патриот". Поэтому надо либо указывать какая именно родина подразумеватся, либо говорить просто "патриот". 
В качестве аналогии: можно сказать "профессор". Можно сказать "профессор химии". Но не следует говорить "профессор науки", так как слово "профессор" уже связано со словом "наука". При этом можно сказать "профессор этой (своей, любимой, лже-, и т.д.) науки".

----------


## net surfer

*bad manners*
Согласен, просто "патриот родины" звучит не очень хорошо, так же как и "профессор науки".

----------


## Nuta

> Кто вам сказал, что телевидение и печать являются образцами грамотности!?

 Да, никто мне не говорил, я и сама вижу, что наше радио и теле видение ньзя считать эталоном культурной и грамотной речи.
Но хотелось бы! 
А вообще, я хочу сказать, что я просто не могу представить себе, как иностранцы изучают русский (не в обиду будет сказано иностранным поситителям этого форума).  ::   
Я сама изучаю иностранные языки, мне очень нравится, но русский, мне кажется это из области нереального! 
Вот, кстати, хочу высказаться по поводу пунктуации в русском языке......  ::   ::   
Давайте вернемся в школу, на минуточку, на урок русского языка........
Помните разные диктанты, сочинения.......?
А вспоминаете диктанты, в которых были предложения из романов Л. Н. Тлстого. Вспоминаете? Ну, как же, те огромные предложения, на страницу! Ну, как? 
Так вот, большинство запятых в этих предложениях поставленны интоннационно, их не объяснить правилами. Это АВТОРСКИЕ ЗНАКИ.  ::   
Так у меня всегда был вопрос к преподавателям, когда зачеркивали запятые в моих сочинениях. Я упорно сопротивлялась, потому что считала это своими авторскими знаками. Чем мои авторские знаки хуже? Только тем, что мои сочинения не выдающиеся произведения?  ::   ::   
Всегда был у меня этот вопрос........ 
А знаете два замечательных правила русского языка? 
1. *Жи* - *Ши* пишется с ......... *Ж* и *Ш*.  ::   ::   ::   ::  
2. В русском языке нет правил без исключений, за исключением нескольких правил!  ::   
Очень часто вспоминаю великие слова - Велик и могуч русский язык! 
Не знаю, знает ли у нас в стране кто-нибудь его на 5! 
Вот я могу сказать, что для того, чтобы выучить иностранный язык на хорошем урове, надо обязательно побывать в стране изучаемого вами языка, пообщаться с людьми. Потому что иначе получится как в юмореско у Задорного (там про иностранного шпиона, который приехал в Россию, кто знает, тот поймет меня.). 
Вот, например, я уже поднимала эту тему на форуме, но сейчас опять приходится к слову. Я говорила, что нас учат в Институтах немного не тому, что потом мы применяем в жизни. Я сейчас говорю именно про Институт Иностранных языков. В этом году перед экзаменом, я учила огромное количество разных идиом, фразеологизмов, когда я что-то не понимала, то спрашивала на этом форуме или у знакомых иностранцев. Так каково же было мое удивление, когда мне не могли помочь! Когда оказывалось, что многие идиомы сейчас уже не употребляются или не употреблялись вообще.не интересно, откуда их вообще брали!  ::   ::   
так что, иностранные языки - это классно, только путешествовать надо больше.........
Такое у меня неожиданное conclusion получилось. 
Вобщем, хотела я сказать, что русский язык замечательный, но сложный!  ::   
Если у кого-то будут мысли на этот счет или кто-то захочет со мной поспорить, то я принимаю ваш вызов!  ::  (шутка!) 
Буду очень рада услышать-прочитать ваши мнения!  ::

----------


## JJ

> Кто вам сказал, что телевидение и печать являются образцами грамотности!?
> 			
> 		  Да, никто мне не говорил, я и сама вижу, что наше радио и теле видение ньзя считать эталоном культурной и грамотной речи.
> Но хотелось бы!

 А я помню те времена, когда телевидение было образцом.... И рекламы тогда не было...  ::

----------


## BETEP

> Так вот, большинство запятых в этих предложениях поставленны интоннационно, их не объяснить правилами. Это АВТОРСКИЕ ЗНАКИ.

 Сомневаюсь. Привидите пример и попробуем все вместе разобраться.   

> В русском языке нет правил без исключений, за исключением нескольких правил!

 В это я верю.  ::    

> Не знаю, знает ли у нас в стране кто-нибудь его на 5!

 Плохи у вас дела. У нас некоторые умудряются сдать на 10.  ::    

> Вот я могу сказать, что для того, чтобы выучить иностранный язык на хорошем урове, надо обязательно побывать в стране изучаемого вами языка, пообщаться с людьми. Потому что иначе получится как в юмореско у Задорного (там про иностранного шпиона, который приехал в Россию, кто знает, тот поймет меня.).

 Сами же сказали, что у вас только плохого русского языка нахватаешься.  :: 
Между прочим, вы в курсе, что Задорнов из Латвии, точнее из Риги? Также как и Райкин?  ::    

> А я помню те времена, когда телевидение было образцом.... И рекламы тогда не было...

 Тогда и товары не нуждались в рекламе.  ::

----------


## Propp

ВЕТЕР wrote  

> Привидите

 Приведите   ::  
Из всего вышеперечисленного протестую только против "патриота родины", с чем, как видно, согласны все. 
В книжке про растения написано "Кокос (или кокосовый орех) состоит из ...." и так далее. Бывает "кокосовая пальма". Наверное, "кокос" воспринимается как нечто более абстрактное, а "кокосовый орех", это то, что висит на дереве. 
Кстати, смотрел ли кто "Монти Пайтон и Священный Грааль"? Там тоже были кокосы...  ::

----------


## BETEP

> ВЕТЕР wrote    
> 			
> 				Привидите
> 			
> 		  Приведите

 Эсли это моя единственная ошибка, то дела мои неплохи.  ::

----------


## Indra

Меня здорово достает, что употребление слова "одевать" в значении "надевать" стало практически нормой, например, в наружной рекламе...

----------


## Tu-160

Меня здорово достаёт, когда пишут «в течении», когда говорят о периоде времени. Причём сейчас так пишут практически все. Мне недавно дали медицинскую справку, бланк которой был отпечатан вроде бы в нормальной типографии (я привык, что в типографиях ещё остались грамотные корректоры). Так и там тоже «справка действительна в течении…»

----------


## BETEP

> Меня здорово достает, что употребление слова "одевать" в значении "надевать" стало практически нормой, например, в наружной рекламе...

 А почему это неправильно?   

> Так и там тоже «справка действительна в течении…»

 Возможно справка предназначена для работников речного флота.  ::

----------


## net surfer

> Originally Posted by Indra  Меня здорово достает, что употребление слова "одевать" в значении "надевать" стало практически нормой, например, в наружной рекламе...   А почему это неправильно?

 Потому что одевают кого-то, а надевают что-то.
Мнемоническое правило "Надеть одежду, одеть Надежду"

----------


## Propp

Одна девица, как я не бился, не могла понять, в чём разница между "скажите" и "скажете". Она думала, что правильно писать "Надеюсь, вы потом скажите мне своё имя". 
А вообще меня здорово достаёт, когда пишут как попало "-ться" и "-тся". Люди думают, что раз программа Word не подчёркивает красненьким "Поезд завтра отправиться в 4 часа", то это правильно.

----------


## BETEP

У меня те же проблемы.  :: 
Если "скажите" и "скажете" я различаю, то про поезд я мог бы написать то же самое. 
PS Чуть не написал "то же" вместе  ::

----------


## net surfer

> У меня те же проблемы. 
> Если "скажите" и "скажете" я различаю, то про поезд я мог бы написать то же самое.

 Тут всё просто, задаёшь вопрос, в данном случае "что сделает (поезд)", на конце "сделает" мягкого знака нет, значит и в "отправится" нет. Другой пример "Хочу выспаться", вопрос будет "что сделать", на конце мягкий знак, значит и "выспаться" с мягким знаком.

----------


## BETEP

> Тут всё просто, задаёшь вопрос, в данном случае "что сделает (поезд)", на конце "сделает" мягкого знака нет, значит и в "отправится" нет. Другой пример "Хочу выспаться", вопрос будет "что сделать", на конце мягкий знак, значит и "выспаться" с мягким знаком.

 Похоже это работает. Спасибо за совет.

----------


## net surfer

no problem
Пользуюсь ещё со школы, граблей не встречал. 
PS: интересно, кто-нибудь из нерусскоязычных читает эту ветку...

----------


## BETEP

> PS: интересно, кто-нибудь из нерусскоязычных читает эту ветку...

 Одного я точно знаю.  ::

----------


## chaika

А вас тоже читает американец.  
Интересно, для меня различить 3-е лицо глагола от инфинитива не представляет никаких проблем - в письме. Это все равно как 2+2=4. Дело в том, что, как ни стараюсь, вслух никакой разницы не слушаю.

----------


## Milanya1

> [Например.
> Как вы считаете, правомерно ли употреблять на телевидении, в печати и вообще в грамотном(!) разговоре такие выражения, как
> - памятник старины 
> Ведь памятник - это уже указывает на то, что он олицетворяет что-то старое, ведь мало кому устанавливают памятники прижизни.  
> - близкие родственники 
> Если кто-нибудь может высказаться по этому поводу, я буду очень рада услышать ваши рассуждения. Пгтому что эта тема для меня действительно очень интересна, надеюсь, вам будет что сказать.

 Давайте попробуем разобраться.
IMHO
1. памятник старины
Памятником старины может быть любой древний артефакт, не обязательно монумент. С другой стороны, не все монументы древние; некоторые построены не так уж давно. Памятник, открытый вчера, не может считаться памятником старины, даже если он возведен в честь очень давнего события.
2. близкие родственники
Не все родственники - близкие. Pодственники бывают двоюродные, троюродные и даже очень дальние.

----------


## Nuta

Привет, Ценители Великого и Могучего!  ::  
Насчет "памятников старины" и "близких рродственников" вы меня убеили! 
Но вот, сегодня у нас возник небольшой вопрос...... 
Вот мы часто говорим "пара брюк", "пара носок". Вот только если "пара носок" - то мы имеем в виду, что это ДВА носка. А если "пара брюк" - то это ОДНИ брюки или ДВОЕ брюк? 
Мои родители начали дружно смеяться надо мной, что "пара брюк" - это двое брюк, а не одни, как считаю я. 
Я посмотрела в словаре Ожегова. Там про брюки не сказано ничего, а, посмтрев слово "пара", там написано, что "пара" - это брюки и пиджак, фрак или сюртук. 
Так что, не знаю я, кто прав......... 
Спасибочки!

----------


## Friendy

Да, "пара брюк" может обозначать "один экзэмпляр" брюк например:
Покажите мне, пожалуйста, эту пару брюк. 
Какие хорошие брюки! Я, пожалуй, возьму две пары.

----------


## net surfer

Правильно говорить одни брюки, двое брюк..., в штуках они, а не в парах, это у них там pair of trousers/jeans...  http://spravka.gramota.ru/buro.html?gotoq=127475+ http://spravka.gramota.ru/buro.html?gotoq=144284+ http://spravka.gramota.ru/buro.html?gotoq=132254+

----------


## net surfer

> А вас тоже читает американец.

 также
Интересно что до сих пор читаешь как мы тут со своим родным разобраться не можем :)   

> Интересно, для меня различить 3-е лицо глагола от инфинитива не представляет никаких проблем - в письме. Это все равно как 2+2=4. Дело в том, что, как ни стараюсь, вслух никакой разницы не слушаю.

 на слух никак не различаю 
Ты вообще-то про русский язык? Если да, то приведи примеры, а то я недопонял как можно не различать например "купить", "купила": если это конечно 3-е лицо :?

----------


## Propp

Имелось в виду 3-е лицо и инфинитив *возвратных* глаголов. Иногда они практически совпадают.
"Мне с этим не справиться. С этим справится он."
Ну, различают их же по *функции* в предложении. 
Что касается "пары", то вообще-то изначально это слово определяло такие парные предметы как "пара брюк" или "пара носков". Некоторые пуристы считают, что говорить "пара дней" или "пара лет" это неправильно. Хотя все сейчас так говорят — "Видел я его после этого пару раз."

----------


## dominiko

Мой совет иностранцам: изучайте русский язык просто читая хорошие интересные русскоязычные книги и общаясь на русском языке. Я оцениваю свой русский примерно на 80%. При этом я не зубрил грамматику, потому что ненавижу грамматику. Хотя, конечно, минимальные азы грамматики знать не помешает. Но зубрить всю грамматику - ну её на фиг.  Грамматические правила можно выучить, только если в этом есть потребность.
Самый лучший способ - постепенно начать писать небольшие рассказы на русском. Вот тогда придется (автоматически) впитывать все правила русского языка. 
Я сейчас таким методом учу английский. Стараюсь переписываться на английском, везде по комнатам (и даже в туалете) развесил листки с английскими словами с русским переводом.  На компьютере играю игры, обучающие английскому языку.   Но на грамматику не трачу время.
Знаю, что этот метод далек от совершенства.  Но, согласитесь: всё, что скучно и неинтересно, запоминается плохо.   Надо как-то грамматику сделать интересной. Придумать игры и т.д.
============================================  ::    Теперь же позвольте мне приняться за старое:  меня коробит слово "публичный дом". Ведь слово "публичный" - хорошее слово. Взять, к примеру, публичную библиотеку, публичного человека.
Надо нам приучить себя к использованию слов "дом проституций", а не публичный дом.
Вы можете сказать, что через СМИ это сделать трудно. Ну почему же?
Вот ведь через газеты нас переучивают: вместо "на Украине" говорить и писать "в Украине". И ничего, получается. Хотя понять не могу - зачем это надо было.
Пытались как-то дикторы вместо "фэбээр" и "Фээргэ" (ФБР и ФРГ) говорить "эфбээр" и "Эфэргэ", но не получилось, ибо не были столь настырны. А вот с "в Украине" получается.

----------


## net surfer

> Имелось в виду 3-е лицо и инфинитив *возвратных* глаголов. Иногда они практически совпадают.
> "Мне с этим не справиться. С этим справится он."
> Ну, различают их же по *функции* в предложении.

 Так это и я не различу на слух, в обоих случаях звучит как "справитца".   

> Что касается "пары", то вообще-то изначально это слово определяло такие парные предметы как "пара брюк" или "пара носков". Некоторые пуристы считают, что говорить "пара дней" или "пара лет" это неправильно. Хотя все сейчас так говорят — "Видел я его после этого пару раз."

 Про этимология "пары" не знаю. Где можно почитать?

----------


## chaika

-пится
-питься
-пицца 
Я не о прошлом времени глагола. =:^) 
У нас такие же проблемы с языком. Примеры- 
продают two-pant suit то-есть, костюм со штанами, 2 штука! будто pant -английское слово!
Более грамотно -- suit with two pairs of pants, or with an extra pair of pants. 
Продают (это по ТВ я слышал) bedroom suit.
Услышав фразу, сразу не понял - костюм в спальни??, а потом понял -- bedroom suite.
(произносятся сут и суит, где суит = комплект (мебели), а сут = костюм). 
У нас та же проблема с ножницами - Give me that scissor, please. Дайте, пожалуйста, эту ножницу.

----------


## BETEP

> продают two-pant suit то-есть, костюм со штанами, 2 штука! будто pant -английское слово!
> Более грамотно -- suit with two pairs of pants, or with an extra pair of pants.

 А где кроме США носят pants?  ::

----------

